# 2 lofts



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

bre







eder loft in front yb loft in back


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

nice lofts


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, nice lofts. I like those


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

*Lofts are very nicely built, only thing different I would of done is lifted the lofts off the ground so no rodents can live under them.

Overall very solid.*


----------

